# rent



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "rent" in several languages? I mean a noun meaning money you have to pay monthly to a owner of a flat/house you live in, if you decide to live in someone else's property.

Czech: _nájemné n_

(please also include its grammatical gender)

Thank you.


----------



## ahshav

In Hebrew it's שכר דירה - s'khar dirah. masc.


----------



## Zsuzsu

Hi there,

in Hungarian it's: _bérleti díj_


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
'Το ενοίκιο' (neut)
To en*i*kio


----------



## Joannes

In Dutch: *huur* (f)


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

aluguel (everyday word in Brazil)/aluguer (seems to be the everyday word in Portugal and is common among many lawyers in Brazil)

 Both aluguel and aluguer are masculine nouns.


----------



## elirlandes

"cíos" in Irish. Masculine, 3rd declension.


----------



## dinji

Finnish _vuokra_ 'rent' a loan word from Proto-Germanic _*wôkra-_ cf. gothic _wôkrs_ 'interest', German _Wucher_/Swedish _ocker 'usury'_


----------



## Volcano

*In Turkish:

Kira*


----------



## Frank78

In German "Miete" (female)


----------



## Miguel Antonio

In Spain,
Old Spanish: _renta (f)
_Modern Spanish: _alquiler (m)

_To rent: _alquilar _
The verb is equally applied to landlord and tenant: _el dueño alquila la vivienda (al inquilino), el inquilino alquila la vivienda (al dueño)._


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian: 

*chirie* = rent 
*a închiria* = to rent

In Swedish: 

*hyra* = rent
*att hyra* = to rent

 robbie


----------



## Gabita

In Argentina: Alquiler


----------



## mohamed264

in arabic as a verb
يؤجر (uoager)


----------



## Kanes

Bulgarian: наем (naem)


----------



## phosphore

Serbian: _stanarina_, f., or _kirija_, f.


----------



## almufadado

In Portugal also:


*Renda (f. noun) *- rent, the amout that is paid/due for a lease.  

*Arrendamento* (m. noun)- rent, the lease.

*Arrendar (verb)*- To put out a house/flat for renting.

Directly related:

Arrendador / Proprietário - The owner of a property who rents or leases it.

Arrendatário / Inquilino - Tenant, lessee, The person who pay a rent/lease for a property to the "arrendador".


----------



## DearPrudence

In French:
*loyer *(m)


----------



## ger4

Volcano said:


> *In Turkish: Kira*





phosphore said:


> Serbian: [...] or _kirija_, f.





robbie_SWE said:


> In Romanian:
> *chirie* = rent
> *a închiria* = to rent
> 
> In Swedish:
> *hyra* = rent
> *att hyra* = to rent





Joannes said:


> In Dutch: *huur* (f)


In Estonian:
_üür_ : rent (noun)
_üürima_ : to rent

In Latvian:
_īre _(f) : rent (noun)
_īrēt_ : to rent


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese:
家賃 *yachin*, *ya *meaning a house, *chin *meaning a wage, charge, freight, and so on.


----------



## Dymn

In Catalan:
_*lloguer *m_


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Upa


----------



## kloie

I have also found for Serbian
Izdavanje 
Kuća za izdavanje-house for rent 

Na prodaju,za prodaju 
Kuća na prodaju-house for sale


----------



## SuperXW

In Chinese: 
租金
租 "rent"(verb) + 金 "gold, money"


----------



## marco_2

In Polish we usually use the word *czynsz *(from German _Zins_). In the past this word meant _tribute money,_ now it is used as _rent, _though not only as money for renting a house, e.g. *czynsz gruntowy *= _land rent_, etc.


----------



## Grefsen

Norwegian: 

_*leie*_ - rent (noun)

_*å leie*_ - to rent


----------

